# Hashimoto's thyroiditis is associated with papillary thyroid carcinoma: role of TSH a



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimoto's thyroiditis is associated with papillary thyroid carcinoma: role of TSH and of treatment with l-thyroxine.

http://erc.endocrinology-journals.org/content/18/4/429.abstract


----------

